# Re-waterproofing diaper covers



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a couple of diaper covers that need some love before my new baby comes.

One is a fb -- I know there is some kind of spray you can use on PUL but I can't remember what it is called, or where to get it -- help?

The other is a cotton biobiottoms that I picked up for cheap cheap at a consignment store. It has a great fit but leaks like a sieve. Any ideas on how to make this into a functional diaper cover?

TIA

(If I am slow to respond, it is just b/c I have dial-up service, and a toddler, and I just can't keep up w/ all you diaper fiends







)


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

bumping


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

I had several olders AIOs (serged with woven over PUL style) & they were wicking around the legs quite quickly (after like 1-2 pees) I knew the hemp was very absorbant & broken in, so I sprayed them with Permanent Water Guard. I think you can get it at the store, but I ordered mine from Angelwraps. Dry on high to get it to activate & it worked great, they are back in business! HTH, Maria


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

Please check out these threads before using Permanent Water Guard or any sprays that contain PFCs. There are health concerns you should be aware of:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hreadid=114495

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...hreadid=113271


----------



## willowsmama (Jan 11, 2003)

Any waterproofing soray from the camping section of your local store should work. I couldn't find DWR or permanet water gaurd at my Wal-Mart so I bought a can of some waterproofing that works that the first time you use it. No need to reapply. My stuff came in a bright orange can and cost like 5.00. So far it has brought 2 covers and 3 AIO's and a funnzibunz 'back to life'.

i just wish I had let the FB stay dead.lol I really don't see why everyone raves about these. I keep trying in hopes of starting to like it but sheesh, I'm glad I got it used.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas, every one









And thanks, pamelamama, for bumping me! I just can't keep up w/ the diaper board


----------

